#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  A fishing dock in Thailand

## hillbilly

May be some of you can recall your youth of sitting on a fishing dock with a pole in one hand and a Coke in the other hand waiting for Moby Dick to gobble the bait. I have the same memories.

This was my goal.

We started out with the original plan of a 4M X 6M dock. Just a simple flat wooden dock to relax on.  :Smile: 

My plans had been carefully designed and given to my Thai wife. This is what I first saw. My original thoughts of following the natural landscape of the riverbank down to the dock had been replaced by wooden steps.



And this is what I thought would cost about B10,000?

There is more, much more, stay tuned.

----------


## hillbilly

Then the roof starts to go up. Anyone notice the pipe?

----------


## hillbilly

As we move on, what do you think these blue plastic barrels cost?

----------


## Thetyim

^
300 baht each

----------


## hillbilly

Nope!

----------


## DrAndy

435 baht each, as long as they are empty

----------


## gusG

Good idea welding over the barrels, a few holes just above the present water line will really help once you get more weight on the dock.   :swimfish:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Good idea welding over the barrels, a few holes just above the present water line will really help once you get more weight on the dock.


I got on it and it didn't sink, so it'll be OK.  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

> And this is what I thought would cost about B10,000?


I feel your pain. My estimated 30K shed came in at just under 70K. The days of cheap construction in Thailand are alive and well. The days of inexpensive construction in Thailand are long gone.

----------


## daveboy

You should have just sat on the river bank and slung a line in would have been cheaper  :Smile:

----------


## Sakeopete

Nice of you to make a dock so it is easy for the Thai's to net all the fish at night.

----------


## hillbilly

Dr. Andy was right. These barrels usually sell for B430-480.



The problem maybe what was in the barrels beforehand.

----------


## hillbilly

While the fishing dock was being built, I noticed the riverbank had been burned. I soon found out the reason. Jaew, our caretaker had been burning trash. She was not a happy camper when she had to remove the litter.



The poles are going up nicely. Actually, these poles are used in many water systems throughout this area of Thailand. Rust is minimal, I have been told. Time will tell.

----------


## hillbilly

> Nice of you to make a dock so it is easy for the Thai's to net all the fish at night.


An excellent point and one that had been discussed with the village. In reality the local people do not want nor do they allow mass netting of fish.

----------


## hillbilly

Now the work starts on the what?  :Confused:   Does anyone have an idea on what is going on? The guy in the green shirt is one of our many BILs. He is also an excellent metal worker so that is why K. Law was called to duty.



This photo should provide another hint on what they are doing. Don't be scared, I was also fooled at first.  :Smile: 

At least the welder is in a fairly safe place.

----------


## Thetyim

Are they making a dock or a raft thingy to tow up the river ?

----------


## davearn

Can't wait to see the end result.

NFI what they are making. Roof ?

----------


## hillbilly

Now here I was really getting confused. What the hell is going on?



Then I started to understand how the metal workers squared up their work.

----------


## buad hai

Nice one, again....

----------


## hillbilly

The thai workers had some powerful machines.



The welding continued. Please notice on hillbilly's construction site, safety is utmost.



This welder is a former well-known MuaThai boxer. Now he is 52 years old. Just wait and see what he can do...

----------


## hillbilly

I think I can. Not really certain...



I think I could...

----------


## baldrick

Are the poles Galvanised ?  after they have chipped the slag , a quick buff with the wire brush and spray or brush on some Galmet.

----------


## Thetyim

^
It's the Thai safety thing again.
When welding galvanised it gives off a dangerous fumes and a respirator should be worn.
I have never seen one being used.
It is hard enough to get them to use googles let alone a respirator.

----------


## JoGeAr

Looks like it's going to be a very nice little fishing dock you'll have there HB. Roof and everything, nice. A couple of deck chairs and an esky (ice-box) and you'll have a great little relaxation spot.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Looks like it's going to be a very nice little fishing dock you'll have there HB.


Actually it looks like it's going to be a very nice little fishing RAFT

Dock: 
 a platform built out from the shore into the water and supported by piles; provides access to ships and boats

----------


## hillbilly

Some may call it a raft, some may call it a jetty or a dock. I am calling it my next home!  :Smile: 

The roof trusses are now going up.

----------


## jizzybloke

Hammock and beer is all you'll need in there, looks great!

----------


## hillbilly

Getting closer. Here you can see the support/square beams are gone.



The green metal sheet roofing has arrived. 



Some final touch ups.

----------


## jizzybloke

You could slide down those steps on one of those sheets of roofing, looks like fun at least i'd try and most likely break my neck!

----------


## hillbilly

My advice? Don't try this at home.



And yet more material is needed.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Here are the screws for the roof.



We begin with the roof.



The first panel goes on. Try to guess the next problem...

----------


## Propagator

No holes for the screws?

----------


## Loombucket

I am loving this one HB. Another of your great stories unfolding. My guess is hole drilling problem, as well, but from what I've seen before, it could be anything.  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I'd say they're too long and will have to be cut off once the roof is installed?

----------


## Sakeopete

> Originally Posted by Sakeopete
> 
> 
> Nice of you to make a dock so it is easy for the Thai's to net all the fish at night.
> 
> 
> An excellent point and one that had been discussed with the village. In reality the local people do not want nor do they allow mass netting of fish.


Its not your village you need to worry about its the midnight raids from other village folk. I have a beautiful pond teaming with fish but had to fill it with barbed wire and bamboo to keep the bastards from netting it every night. Now I can't fish it but neither can they  :kma:

----------


## Happyman

the screws are self/ drilling tapping with a power drill !!!

Used 2500 on a roof last year !!! :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> When welding galvanised it gives off a dangerous fumes and a respirator should be worn.


I have never seen it done anywhere yet - east or west - maybe in a factory they might.
I can't see the fumes making a difference to the intelligence of your average boilermaker





> Here are the screws for the roof.


bit long aren't they ?

----------


## dirtydog

Have to pre drill the steel to get the screws in, also probably too long so need to drill out the back of the steel or shorten the screws or buy shorter ones if they are available, I think.

----------


## friscofrankie

Teh screws pictured appear to be self-drilling self tapping screws
if they are too long & the small drill like tip gets cut off they're useless
buy new screws

----------


## kk boy

Panels too long ??

----------


## artist

bet they try to hammer in the scews with a lump of metal/pipe

----------


## hillbilly

We will get to the screws, but first let's get back to putting on the roof. Initially, I wanted a thatched roof instead of a metal roof. However, because of the possible fire hazard my idea was squashed.



Little by little we are getting there. Please notice my high-speed beer (err) water cooler. My ice only costs 1 baht per small bag. It ain't very clean, but then neither am I.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Then i saw this. Now WTF is going on? 

Sometimes, well most of the time a university education don't teach shit.  :Confused: 



Ohh, now I understand. At least 7 years of higher education wasn't wasted.

Even a coconut head can see that the workers were merely tacking steel in order to make a brace in order to finish the roof.

----------


## hillbilly

Now for the peak of the roof.



All work and no play makes Somchai a dull boy. So we have to go fishing. Fishing rods? Forget it. Let's try the old style Thai fish nets.

----------


## hillbilly

Remember K. Law? Even though he has the dreaded titled of a BIL. He don't give a shit. The only problem is he smokes the green ones and i smoke the red ones.

Him and I get along like 2 peas in a pod.

Here he is fixing up the old style Thai fish net.

----------


## Smithson

Any luck with the fish?

----------


## hillbilly

> Any luck with the fish?


We will see. Here the fish trap has been carefully placed.

----------


## Thetyim

> The first panel goes on. Try to guess the next problem...


Well......do we get an answer or not ?

----------


## hillbilly

Now that the roof is done it is time to add some more bamboo ballast. I was told that the bamboo was used on the ends of the dock to keep the swaying motion down.

Was also told that this bamboo should last about 10 years.



The bamboo is first slipped along side the dock then by using a rope winch and sheer muscle, it is forced under the other bamboo logs.




Another view of how this bamboo is added.

----------


## hillbilly

Some workers can rest anywhere.  :Smile: 



Now what good is a fishing dock without a boat? Let's go get one. One of the elderly uncles donated his old metal Thai style fishing boat.

I sunk it the 2nd time I was in it. Luckily, I was right next to shore.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> The first panel goes on. Try to guess the next problem...
> 
> 
> Well......do we get an answer or not ?


Sorry, should have explained earlier. Basically, some of the workers had a hard time drilling the screws in straight. They kept missing the steel bar. Glad I had some silicone handy.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

A look at how the bamboo is locked in. A steel cable will eventually be used to secure the bamboo to the dock.



Now this is where the fun begins!  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

nice HB looks damn nice. Perhaps I will do something like that here. We already have a sala so I dont know if I would go with the roof.

Nice way you have documented it as well. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

What good is a fishing dock without a diving board? Got to have one!  :Smile: 



After starting work on the diving platform the construction boss decided a little help from the spirits was in order.



Never can be to careful.

----------


## hillbilly

The wood for the flooring has been planed and is starting to be brought down.



Our local caretaker Jaew on another errand.

----------


## hillbilly

Time to get serious about the diving board.



The perks for working for hillbilly are endless. Notice the bananas from my trees?



Working late into the evening.

----------


## hillbilly

Laying down the floor on the diving platform. This worker use to be a champion Muay Thai boxer. He is 53 years old.



The oldest Thai worker on the crew doing a demonstration run!

----------


## hillbilly

The work continues.



Checking out the dimensions for the platform once again.

----------


## hillbilly

A daylight look at this project. Please notice the fishing pole in the lower right hand corner.



I had decided to catch some minnows for bait. So I headed off to this shop to buy a minnow trap.



80 baht later, my trap was in the water. I hope I have better luck with this trap. The big trap thus far has remained empty.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Here you can see some of the guardrails for the dock.



K. Law is designing one of the ladders for people to use in order to get back up on the dock after swimming.



Should work ok.

----------


## hillbilly

Work has started on the walkway connecting the dock to the steps. Here the barrels are being added.

In this shot you can only see 2 barrels. One barrel and B480 floated away the previous night.  :Sad: 



Laying down some more planks. In the background you can see the main house and the front gate.

Who said water and electricity don't mix?



Little by little we are getting there.

----------


## Mid

err Hilly ,

is the level of _the lake_ going to rise with the rains ??

----------


## hillbilly

Work on the railing continues.



The welding also continues.



I do more than just take photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> is the level of the lake going to rise


It's worse than that Mid, it's a river and could have a fast flow

----------


## Mid

thanxs

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> is the level of the lake going to rise
> 
> 
> It's worse than that Mid, it's a river and could have a fast flow


The Nan River can and does flood. Only a year or so ago the water level was about 1 meter from the road.

Keeping that in mind, our dock will be secured with 2 steel cables on both corners. These cables in turn are being attached to concrete pillars higher up near the road. There will also be a winch system in order to shorten the cables, thereby bring the dock closer to the bank as the water rises.

The walkway was designed to be a free floating platform. It has been attached to the dock with heavy duty marine hinges.

This is the plan anyway. I may be crying in my beer when the upcoming rainy season gets in full swing. :Wink:

----------


## Happyman

> Work on the railing continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do more than just take photos!



Hot toes and grit in your eye ???   :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

More work on the walkway.



K. Law is working hard. I think he wants this project done faster than me. He loves to fish.

More on this project later.  :Smile:  Come on over for a swim if you want to.

----------


## Thetyim

> The Nan River can and does flood. Only a year or so ago the water level was about 1 meter from the road.


I used to live downstream from you in a house on the riverbank in Taphan Hin.
Flooding can be bad.  I think you will need to check the walkway everyday during the wet season.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A vast improvement on the wobbly plank.

----------


## hillbilly

Even though my background is in photography, I ain't a pro. This photo is from a pro.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

great stuff!  love it!  well done hb

----------


## klongmaster

This is great HB: you should use this as your sig...especially on your guesthouse thread...

----------


## hillbilly

BTW, I am the fishing god... :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^You using poor little fishes as bait? I used to love pike fishing and treble hooks thru the side of a small fish, doubt your allowed to do that in the UK now  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You using poor little fishes as bait?


I think that was 'catch of the day'.

----------


## dirtydog

^So your diet must be going well then  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So your diet must be going well then


Made up for it with a 4 day Chang-a-thon.  :Smile:

----------


## Ciaphas

Another great thread hb, thinking of doing something similar for my next construction project.

----------


## Blackhole

He's gonna be blind if those dark glasses are not #10 or 12 shade & radiation burns w/o shield
( referring to the welder )

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Look forward to next thread,nice one

----------


## cimboc

Gee what a great pictorial - cheers hillbilly  :goldcup:  awesome stuff!

----------


## Roc

Post some pictures of the fish you catch,please! :Smile: 
Great thread,a beer and a green on me. :Wink:

----------


## Rascal

OK I am here want to see your house.

Rascal

----------


## smeden

nice pics and nice doc if i come near your place i migth spend a day fishing and drinking beer  i  will bring the beer   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Hot toes and grit in your eye ???


I noticed that too, Asian safety work boats!

----------


## Thaiguy

*fishing hint: I believe in giving the fish an even break if you are a true fishing sportsperson*
*Never fish with more than a 3lb breaking strain line to the pin on the grenade!*
*Advice courtesy of my late father LAC Davis 100 Squadron Beauforts New Guinea , Aitape , Goodenough Island , Nadzab, WW!! and a top fisherman.*

----------


## Panda

Its been nearly a year and NO FISH PHOTOS.

----------

